# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Artist: Shefqet Avdush Emini

## ShEmini

Piktur akrylik ne pelhur madhesia 100x120

Piktur akrylik ne pelhur madhesia 40x50

----------


## CRO

Përse e lejoni këtë lloj spami. Këtë është seksion komplet tjetër...

----------

